# Las Vegas Herf 8/30



## CWTrotter (Aug 23, 2007)

Justin and JC of LasVegASH TV and I will be providing Cuban food for up to 50 people at the Las Vegas Cigar Lounge on 30 August, from 3:00 pm to 6:00 pm (or later, as long as people are there). We are trying to round up some raffle items, but can't promise anything at this point. Mostly, it's just a good excuse to get together and enjoy some fine cigars. You're on your own for purchasing cigars, but there is no charge for the food. The lounge is located at 5825 West Sahara Ave, in Las Vegas (www.lasvegascigarlounge.com).

Let me know if you are interested. Hope to see you there!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

I will be at the LV Hilton from the 28th - 2nd.

I may be able to come and herf.:ss


----------



## Wacco (Jul 14, 2004)

I'll be there 8/22-8/24.


----------



## CEC_Tech (Oct 2, 2006)

I may be in town that week, if I am....I"m there.


----------



## InBetweenTheLines (Jul 13, 2008)

Thanks for the info, I'm going to Vegas this Fall and will have to drop into the Cigar Lounge. Looks like a great place to spend a few hours!


----------



## shrtcrt (Jan 29, 2006)

InBetweenTheLines said:


> Thanks for the info, I'm going to Vegas this Fall and will have to drop into the Cigar Lounge. Looks like a great place to spend a few hours!


Make sure and lets us Las Vegas guys know when you come out so we can herf it up!


----------



## CLEANinVEGAS (Jul 21, 2008)

Hey guys I'm new to CS but I live here in Vegas and will be there on the 30th. It will be kinda cool to smoke with some other people because none of my friends smoke !!!!! :ss


----------



## CWTrotter (Aug 23, 2007)

CLEANinVEGAS said:


> Hey guys I'm new to CS but I live here in Vegas and will be there on the 30th. It will be kinda cool to smoke with some other people because none of my friends smoke !!!!! :ss


That's exactly how it is where I am in Utah. See you there!


----------



## CWTrotter (Aug 23, 2007)

RPB67 said:


> I will be at the LV Hilton from the 28th - 2nd.
> 
> I may be able to come and herf.:ss


Very cool...I hopeto see you there!


----------



## CWTrotter (Aug 23, 2007)

CEC_Tech said:


> I may be in town that week, if I am....I"m there.


Excellent!`


----------

